# Norco Optic



## mr.sarge (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ist jemand zufällig schon im Besitz dieses Bikes? Auf der Suche nach einem Fully schwanke ich zwischen einem AM/Trail und bin dabei auf das Norco Optic gestoßen das vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss ist. Erste Tests schauen recht vielversprechend aus, das Optic 7.2 wäre mein persönlicher Favorit.

Das Optic Sight gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut, da ich aber auch viel Wert auf Uphillfähigkeiten lege und gerne Strecken mit vielen Höhenmetern fahre denke ich daß das Sight nicht die ideal Wahl ist.

Grüße Sarge


----------



## Lalyle (11. Juni 2016)

Ich hab beide getestet. Das Optic klettert sehr angenehm und ist als 7.2 leicht und sehr wendig und reaktionsfreudig und macht alles mit. Plüschig ist es nicht, aber ich mochte das sehr direkte Feedback vom Untergrund gern und hatte immer das Gefühl, in alle Richtungen kurzfristig Entscheidungen treffen zu können. 

Auf dem Sight 7.2 sass ich deutlich aufrechter. Klettern ging auch gut, aber schon weniger leicht als mit dem Optic. Es ist etwas abwärtsorientierter und gefühlt mehr Spielzeug (im positiven Sinne) als das Optic. Auf dem Optic hatte ich dauernd das Bedürfnis schneller zu fahren und haken zu schlagen. Auf dem Sight eher grinsend zu spielen. Es verzeiht etwas mehr Übermut. 

Ich habe mich für das Sight (allerdings das 2015 7.1) entschieden weil ich auf bergab lustig etwas mehr Wert lege (und ein Handgelenk habe, das keine harten Schläge mag) und die aufrechtere Position bevorzuge. Bergauf darf kein Krampf sein, aber das ist es auch nicht mit dem Sight. Wenn du gerne kletterst und eher auf Performance als auf Spiel stehst, wird das Optic gut passen. Wobei man sich dann wohl auch das 9.2 anschauen müsste.  

Fahr doch Probe. Mindestens hier war es kein Problem, beide Bikes von Norco für mehrere Tage zum testen zu bekommen. Top service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.sarge (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo Lalyle,

danke für deine Antwort! Ich konnte das Optic und Sight leider nur für einige Minuten testen (Ausstellungsmodell) deshalb kann nicht allzuviel zu den Unterschieden sagen. Darf ich fragen wo das Sight 7.1 gewichstmäßig liegt und und welcher Größe du es hast? Bringt man eine 750ml Flasche noch unter? Beim Sight Größe M das ich kurz gefahren bist ist das nicht mehr gut möglich.
Ich bin (noch) kein besonders guter Abfahrer, meine Stärken liegen eher im Uphill. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 29er Hardtail, letzten Sommer hatte ich aber ein 27,5" All Mountain getestet mit dem ich mich auf Anhieb auch sehr wohl fühlte.

mfg,

Sarge


----------



## Lalyle (16. Juni 2016)

Leider kann ich dir nicht allzuviel weiterhelfen - mein Sight kommt erst noch, ich warte noch auf die 1x12er und erst dann wird es mir so zugestellt. Laut Enduro MTB Magazin wog das letztjährige Sight 7.1 12,06kg ohne Pedale.

Probegefahren hab ich aber das diesjährige Sight 7.2 als S, das wog mit schweren Pedalen etwa 12,75kg. Das Optic habe ich nicht gewogen, aber laut Tests soll das 7.1 deutlich unter 12kg sein. Der Medium Rahmen in Carbon wird mit 2200gr angegeben. 

Flasche - habe ich nicht ausprobiert, keine Ahnung! 

Ich hätte sicher mit beiden Spass gehabt. Entschieden habe ich mich halt auch für das leicht sicherere Gefühl bergab mit dem Sight. Es hilft mehr mit, ist etwas ruhiger zu fahren.


----------

